
Africats to the Purr-ymids: DNA study reveals long tale of cat domestication - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/jun/19/africats-to-the-purr-ymids-dna-study-reveals-long-tale-of-cat-domestication
======
tortle
What would we do without cat videos

